# Wholesale Supply of Espresso Ground Coffee



## SeaBreezeBrighton (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello

I am looking for a new supplier of Espresso Ground Coffee 500g or 1kg bags in bulk

can you point me in the right direction please

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Why woiuld you want a kilo of ground coffee, it's going stale already, urggh

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perhaps they are a coffee shop?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would look for local roasters. Arrange a visit. Tell them your needs and wants, and see what they can offer you. Unfortunately, it is up to you to find a coffee that you think is acceptable, and that ultimately you are going to see (if you are a retailer) and make a profit from. If you select the wrong coffee you are stuffed. If you buy blind, then you are doing no one favour!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Your biggest problem is going to be ensuring that the grind you get is suitable for your machine. In general it's cheaper and easier to buy bulk beans and just grind on demand at your site. It's how most other coffee shops run, and indeed even most bars, clubs etc that serve coffee. Can't remember the last time I saw a coffee retail outlet that didn't have a grinder.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

SeaBreezeBrighton said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for a new supplier of Espresso Ground Coffee 500g or 1kg bags in bulk
> 
> ...


I see you are in Brighton.. you are spoiled for choice Small Batch Coffee in Hove..Red Roaster in St James street Brighton and possibly Taylor Street Baristas in Queens road Brighton

P S are you in Lower Rock Gardens by any chance, if so Red Roaster is 2 minutes from you!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can supply you with freshly roasted coffee and ground if necessary - let me know exactly what it is you are after and I'll see what I can do......

Andy


----------

